# Order arrived yesterday



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks guys:thumb: 

Just got to get off my ar$e and get down to Initial to pick it up, luckily they hold it for 5 days 

Alex:thumb:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

As above, Thanks Again:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

At least I havent had to beat the warehouse guys so far this week!


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Got my little yellow twisty thingy spouts today:thumb: 

I'd forgotten i'd ordered these and was shocked when i got up this avo and the missus said i had 2 parcels.

Thanks again:thumb: :thumb: :thumb: 

just wished i'd added some more mf's to the order now:lol:


----------

